# Tabak Especial Ltd. Negra Robusto Cigar Review - Not bad at all.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

If you have an open mind about infused cigars, then this is a good one to try. Keep it in the cellophane while it's in the humidor, as the scent do...

Read the full review here: Tabak Especial Ltd. Negra Robusto Cigar Review - Not bad at all.


----------

